# Palm Tungsten T3 and mem cards



## tonysi (Jun 22, 2000)

We have a Palm Tungsten T3 which will not recognise a 4 GB Transcend SD card. We can format the 4GB card in a card reader in a PC to 1 GB and it still wont recognise (but has previously). 

We can format it to 4GB in a camera or external card reader - no recognition.

How do we format the card to 1 or 2 GB so the Palm will recognise it. It will not even recognise it as a card to format it itself at this stage.

TIA
Tony


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Just an FYI some SD card mfgrs 4gig cards won't read in PDA devices as the 4gb utilizes a new format/configuration inside the card.

Look here - http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/8032/palm-large-sd-card-compatibility/

about half way down is a few "hacks" you may want to try to get it to be seen and working.


----------

